# bike Magazin Artikel "Frauen-Fullys" 06/20



## Flohmanti (7. Mai 2020)

Liebe Ladies,

hat schon jemand von Euch den Artikel in der neuen bike zu Frauen-Fullys gelesen?
Darin werden drei Fullys von HT Testfahrerin Lisa unter die Lupe genommen.

Vorbemerkung zu unterschiedlichen Konzepten: während andere Hersteller zu Unisex Modellen (gerne auch mal in Gr.XS) greifen und diese frauenspezifisch ausstatten an den Kontaktpunkten Sattel, Griffe, Kurbellänge und Grund-Setup der Federelemente, verfolgt LIV das Konzept, dass Frauen leichtere und drehfreudigere Räder bräuchten, da sie im Verhältnis zu Männern leichter und weniger kräftig seien und somit weniger aggressiv fahren.

Folgende Modelle wurden getestet:

Kategorie MARATHON:
https://www.liv-cycling.com/de/pique-advanced-pro-1
(Federweg: 100 mm / Preis: 4799€ / 11,3 kg)

Kategorie TRAIL:
https://www.julianabicycles.com/de-DE/joplin
(Federweg: 130/120 mm / Preis: 8399€ / 12,7 kg)

Kategorie ALL MOUNTAIN:








						2020-Habit Carbon 1
					

A Mountain Bike For Mountain Biking. Equipped with 29




					www.cannondale.com
				



(Federweg: 140 mm / Preis: 3799€ / 14,1 kg)

Fazit von Lisa: sie würde das LIV nehmen, also das leichteste Bike, das sich präziser und agiler durch Kurven steuern lässt, auch wenn dies zu Lasten des Fahrkomforts geht.

Fazit von Gitta Beimfohr, bike-Redakteurin:
_[...] "Doch Frauen sollten sich gut überlegen, wie viel Federweg sie wirklich nutzen und vor allem, wie viel Bike sie kräftemäßig in den Griff kriegen. Denn Frauen haben zwar nicht zwingend andere Körpermaße als Männer, aber sie sind im Vergleich leichter und haben weniger Kraft. Das Gewicht des Bikes sollte daher im Verhältnis zum Körpergewicht stehen." (bike magazin, 06/20, S.84)._

Was meint Ihr dazu? Wie aussagekräftig ist der Test, werden doch "Äpfel" mit "Birnen" verglichen?
Fazit ist doch eigentlich: je leichter, desto agiler und desto besser. Nur: je leichter, desto teurer...(in der Regel). Kommt doch auch auf den Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Mai 2020)

Und Testerin Lisa kam vom Racehardtail und - so steht es geschrieben - ist davor noch nie ein Fulli gefahren... Wenn sie nun Frau Raphaela Richter als Testerin genommen hätten... - über die sie ja im gleichen Heft berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (7. Mai 2020)

Ein Marathon Fully mit einem Trailbike zu vergleichen.. jao, kann man machen, kann man aber auch einfach mal lassen. Inklusiver so dämlichen Aussagen "wieviel Federweg sie wirklich nutzen"


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2020)

Im Grundsatz finde ich den Denkansatz nicht kompett falsch, aber auch nicht wirklich richtig. Es stimmt sicherlich, dass im Durchschnitt Frauen leichter sind und weniger Muskelmasse und Maximalkraft haben als der Durchschnitt der männlichen Bike-Kollegen. Davon ausgehend könnte man schon zu anderen Ansätzen für das "optimale" Fahrrad für die "Duchschnittsfrau" kommen (gibt es so ein Konzept eigentlich auch für den "Durchschnittsmann"?). Wobei das letztendlich halt auch wieder alles individuell ist, was nutzt mir eine Durchschnitts-Betrachtung, wenn ich dann doch individuelle Bedürfnisse habe.

Kraft: Ich habe selbst bei meinem Titan-Customprojekt bewusst eine noch relativ gemäßigte Geometrie gewählt, eben wegen dem Grund der fehlenden Kraft. Allerdings sehe ich den Knackpunkt für mich nicht so sehr in einer "drehfreudigen" oder "agilen" Geometrie (ich würde interpretieren, dass damit primär ein steiler Lenkwinkel gemeint ist), sondern eher im Reach und der Front-Center Länge, zuzüglich noch der Kettenstrebenlänge. Letztendlich sind es zumindet bei mir am Ende eines langen Tags auf dem Bike vor allem die Oberarme, die aufgeben, und das vor allem wenn ich sehr viel auf dem Lenker rumhängen muss. Ok, tut man beim Stolpern sowieso. Aber es gibt Geometrien, mit denen dann auch zwischen den Stolperpassagen die Erholungsphasen fehlen, weil sie einen fast ständig zwingen aktiv Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben. Das passiert vor allem bei sehr langem Front-Center kombiniert mit sehr kurzen Kettenstreben, weil da die Neutralposition recht weit zum Hinterrad verlagert ist. Lenkwinkel oder diese sogenannte "Drehfreudigkeit" ist mir hingegen hinsichtlich der Ermüdung oder Kraftaufwands eher egal, bzw. seh ich es sogar eher konträr zu der Magazin-Testerin. Das durch Kurven manövrieren hat imo mehr mit Fahrtechnik denn mit Kraft zu tun. Hingegen nimmt mir ein flacher Lenkwinkel doch einiges an Haltearbeit ab, wenn der Oberkörper schon schwächelt und ich es nicht mehr so gut hinbekomme, das Vorderrad über Hinternisse zu pushen.
Aus den genannten Gründen ist an meinem Titanradl der Lenkwinkel eher flach, Reach recht gemäßigt, und die Kettenstreben nicht besonders kurz.
Ob das jetzt aber daher kommt, dass ich eine Frau bin? Ich hätte ja eigentlich eher gesagt, das kommt daher, dass ich  zu faul für Hanteltraining und Liegestütz bin. Aber das Argument mit dem Geschlecht merk ich mir mal, wenn ich eine Ausrede brauche 

Gewicht: naja, leichter ist natürlich immer besser und fährt sich geiler. Eigentlich für jeden, nicht nur für Frauen. Aber da gibt's halt einfach finanzielle und technische Limitationen, die nicht alles möglich machen was man gerne hätte. Das ganze Konzept aufs Gewicht auszulegen würde ich deswegen nicht machen, sonst hat man am Ende ein Rad das man gar nie haben wollte und das sich im angedachten Einsatzbereich nicht gut fährt, weil man zu viel dem Gewicht "geopfert" hat. Ich würde mir immer als erstes überlegen, welche Funktion mir wichtig ist. Sei es Federweg, Reifen-Breite oder -Eigenschaften, Rahmengeometrie, ... etc. Und das dann im Rahmen des finanziellen Spielraums so leicht wie möglich, aber nicht darüber hinaus, also keine der gewünschten Funktionen opfern. Es bringt ja nix, wie im Artikel suggeriert, zu Gunsten des Gewichts lieber das Marathonbike zu nehmen... wenn man eigentlich ein Enduro gewollt hätte.
Dass man dann mit 50-60kg Eigengewicht halt gegenüber einem 70-80kg Mann, der sein Rad auf die gleiche Weise optimiert hat, beim Relativgewicht im Nachteil ist, das ist halt einfach so. Dafür wird ja Frauen nachgesagt, sie seien zäher und leidensfähiger 
Was ich aber begrüßenswert finde ist, wenn die kleineren Rahmengrößen ein wenig gewichtsoptimierter gebaut werden, weil man bei kleineren Fahrern einfach von weniger Fahrergewicht ausgehen kann und daher unnötige Sicherheitsreserven etwas reduzieren kann. Wir hatten das ja letztens auch nebenan anhand des Pivot.

Federweg: das Argument, dass kleine Leute oder Frauen weniger Federweg bräuchten, habe ich noch nie verstanden und es erstaunt mich immer wieder. Was ich verstehe ist das Argument, dass jemand, der nicht so aggressiv oder in schwierigem Gelände fährt weniger Federweg braucht. Aber es gibt eigentlich genug Frauen, die sowohl aggressiv als auch technisch anspruchsvoll fahren, daher verstehe ich die Gleichsetzung zu "Frauen" da wieder nicht 
Allerdings: ich finde wohl auch, dass Federweg oft generell überbewertet wird. Unabhängig von Geschlecht oder sonstigem. Geometrie und auch eine qualitativ gute Abstimmung der Dämpfung ist viel wichtiger als die Quantität des Federwegs.

Bikevergleich: Was es nun aussagen soll, wenn da von einer einzelnen Testerin Bikes aus verschiedenen Kategorien getestet werden und sie dann das auswählt, was ihr am besten liegt? Irgedwie nichts. Außer, dass sie das Rad das ihrem gewohnten Bike am nächste kommt am liebsten mag. Was aber wenig Rückschluss darauf erlaubt, was das nun mit ihrem Geschlecht zu tun haben soll, und noch weniger Aussagekraft für Frauen-Räder "im Generellen" hat. Hätte man Nino (Schurter) als Tester genommen statt der Racehardtailfahrerin Lisa, wäre die Wahl vielleicht ähnlich ausgefallen. Und das würde dann auch heißen, dass Männer im Generellen besser leichte, agile und drehfreudige Räder fahren? 
Auf so einem Test fußend zu irgedwelchen Analysen zu kommen, diskreditiert eigentlich jegliche Schlussfolgerung, selbst wenn ich sie einzeln betrachte nicht komplett falsch finde. Nur leider finde ich die Herleitung kompletten Käs. Bike-Magazin halt, was soll man da schon erwarten


----------

